# tiger wraps, not tiger woods



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

latest tiger wrap, black, yellow and gold metallic under, black over.



<a href="http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/?action=view&current=truetiger002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/truetiger002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/?action=view&current=truetiger001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/truetiger001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice colors. Looks good.


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*Fishing Colors*

Very Nice!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

looks great


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

nice!!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks guys, I think I am going to get some metallic paper and write Rumble Bee on it along with my name in smaller letters, not sure as of yet though.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

if it was tiger woods...

i should be a bruised black and blue colors, with the words calloway across the front. 
hah HA HA


----------

